# Training my 2 year old



## Future_Vet

Hello everyone, I am trying to train my pup. He is 2 years old. He knows how to sit, but I have to repeat myself a few times before he actually do it. He is VERY PLAYFUL, he doesn't know when to stop when told. I want to train him to listen when told.

I had a bad experience with him at the Vet a few weeks ago. His doc couldn't complete her exam because even with the muzzle on her tried to attack her.

He tried to chase this lady one day while she was jogging in the street. My home doesn't have a fense so we are constantly watching him. 

I want to train him to the point where I am able to take him to the park or even the vet with no worries about him attacking anyones pet, and wont try to attack the vet. Can anyone help me with some instructions on how I should train him, so suggest a training book for me too use. Goin to a professional trainer isn't going to help because he will just attack. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

It really sounds like you need some professional help. If it's so bad that you can't trust him not to attack another person and he's not able to be safely handled by your vet, you are way over your head. This is serious - if he bites someone it's a huge liability and you might be forced to have him euthanized. Please keep him contained in the meantime. Since you don't have a fence you should be taking him out on a long line - he should not have the opportunity to chase joggers or other passersby.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I really suggest you take all the serious good advice you will get here on this forum. Sounds like you are really in over your head and need to get help from a professional or consider rehoming him. If you are going to keep him PLEASE put up a proper fence so that he can't "attack" joggers or other innocent people.


----------



## plusdoegsd

going to a professional trainer will help but the key word is professional gotta accept the fact that some jobs are better left to professionals. on that note i believe with proper training and socialization you can reach your goals. good luck


----------



## Blazings

Future_Vet said:


> Goin to a professional trainer isn't going to help because he will just attack.


Well I think that this is what trainers are for. They'll probably put a muzzle on him during the training so they won't get bitten. As other people said, you should get some professional help. Each dog is different and the trainer can show you good techniques that you'll be able to use after the training 

Have you adopted this pup? Do you know anything about his past?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

None of us wait until our dogs are trained to go to a trainer.

We go to a trainer to train our dogs. The earlier the better but any work with a trainer is better than none.

One thing I NEVER do anymore is continue with what I know when I see it's not working (and generally things are getting worse....). Clearly I need to learn/know more and need to go get help.

So I do. I go to dog classes forever if I need to ..... for my dog .


----------

